# Different types of protein powders, differences????



## Doublebase (Mar 8, 2009)

Ok so I now own a tub of casein protein, whey protein and whey protein isolate.  I purchased the casein because I read that it is a slower burning protein and is good to take before bed.  I normally just use Optimum Whey protein in the morning and post workout.  I purchased the Ironlab whey protein isolate because I read that it doesn't have any lactose in it.  My brother in law is lactose intolerant.  So what is the difference between all these proteins?  Do I have casein right?  what is the difference between isolate and regular protein powder.  I personally like the taste of the isolate better then all the others.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 8, 2009)

I know theres whey concentrate, isolate, and hydosolate.  Fuck, Muscle & Fitness had the info on the differences, but if I remember correctly, the hydro is the best but most expensive.  Something about how fast its absorbed.


----------



## ZECH (Mar 9, 2009)

Mainly it is the percentage of protein by weight. Concentrate will be roughly 70-80% protein by weight and Isolate will be around 90%. That is why Isolate is more expensive.
You can also throw egg protein in there, which is alot like casein.... Slower relea


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 9, 2009)

Hmpf.

I never knew egg protein was a slow release.


----------



## ZECH (Mar 9, 2009)

Also when you see people complain about price, look at what you have. A product with a cheap price may really be cheap...(less protein)


----------



## Doublebase (Mar 9, 2009)

I'm liking the isolate more and more.


----------



## jk7761 (Mar 9, 2009)

Does the fact that isolate dissolves easier have any bearing on the effectiveness?
Not expecting an answer just thinking with the keyboard.


----------



## jk7761 (Mar 9, 2009)

As to price. I started buying my protien at Wal-mart. I swear I was throwing half down the drain. I couldn't even get it to mix in a blender.

Ironmag isolate takes about 5 spins with a spoon.

I recently bought some Optimum. Mixes much better than Wally stuff but nowheres near as well as isolate.


----------



## majorpain (Mar 10, 2009)

I usually stick with Isolates. AllTheWhey, IronMagLabs, or Optimum Nutrition. If I want slow release I'll eat some cottage cheese.


----------



## workhard1 (Mar 10, 2009)

jk7761 said:


> Does the fact that isolate dissolves easier have any bearing on the effectiveness?
> Not expecting an answer just thinking with the keyboard.




I know you are not expecting an answer but I will answer as best I can. isolate is best used within an hour of your workout and within an hour after your workout. You want the quick absorbing protein when you body is craving them. That is before a workout because you are about to need to utilize it, and after because you have just utilized it (this is not precise, but this is the basic concept). 

You can use something like Casein which is slower release before bed if you like, but I would personally just eat some cottage cheese!


----------

